# Is this brick mortar color repair a close enough match to surrounding mortar color?



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

The builder of our new home repaired a patch of miscolored brick mortar in one of the gables at the front of our home. The repair was done just under three days ago. Our home was bricked approximately 1.5 to 2 years ago. The brick mortar is chocolate brown in color (not sure if that is the exact name - maybe it's called cocoa brown).

Please see the attached before and after photos (two before photos, two after photos). The after photos were taken just over two days after the repair.

Do you think that the builder's trades did a good enough job matching the mortar color? Or should I ask the builder to do it again?

Clearly the original work was way off (the before photos). The first repair attempt was rather poor (no photos available). As for the second repair attempt (the after photos) .. I'm not sure if the repaired brick mortar color matches closely enough to the surrounding brick mortar color or if I should ask the builder to do the repair again. My fear is that if they do it again that it might end up looking worse than it does now.

Is this amount of inconsistency between adjacent brick mortar colors (as per the two "after" photos) typically viewed as acceptable?

Each time that the repair is re-done, does it compromise the integrity of the bricks?

Is this an easy repair for me to do later on my own?

What should I do?

Thanks in advance for any information and advice.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You may need to tone down the expectancy rate for this.

There is a factor known as "Patina", that cannot be duplicated exactly.

It is the aging and weathering of things.

The older mortar is darker mostly due to the mix for it, and the aging process has changed it more.

They can attempt until you get blue in the face saying that it is not acceptable, and never get it exactly looking the same.

I agree that the first ones were fouled up, and needed changed, but a variance in cocoa, mocha, chocolate, and dozens of names for this brown color, is normal.

Even in the same batch sometimes the mix is not uniform and you get different tones.

Change your thinking and call this "CHARACTER", and see how you like it.

We all want CHARACTER, and to be different from everyone else.

Think how boring life would be if every item was an exact duplicate of it's counterpart. 

ED


----------



## stuart44 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've found that being slightly darker than the original shows up less than slightly lighter in colour. Dyed mortar does tend to go a bit lighter as it ages as well. 
I don't really like to see patches in newer builds, but it is a matter of taste. 
Also would look better if some mortar stains were not on the edges of the bricks.


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> You may need to tone down the expectancy rate for this.
> 
> There is a factor known as "Patina", that cannot be duplicated exactly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information and advice. I would love to be able to think about it as showing character, but unfortunately, I have the before photo ingrained in my head whenever I look at it. I'm going to see if the builder can do a better job with matching it.



stuart44 said:


> I've found that being slightly darker than the original shows up less than slightly lighter in colour. Dyed mortar does tend to go a bit lighter as it ages as well.
> I don't really like to see patches in newer builds, but it is a matter of taste.
> Also would look better if some mortar stains were not on the edges of the bricks.


Thanks for pointing out the mortar on the bricks. I'll mention that to the builder.


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

Any recommendations as far as covering it up with something? Maybe a decorative element? Maybe siding? Perhaps a different color siding to compliment the diagonal eggshell/yellow siding? Could siding be installed over the horizontal black thing (flashing?) all the way up to include the third row of bricks (from the bottom) and all the way across to the other end of the gable?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Second attempt is not great but not horrible either. It is about what you can expect from a fellow that just wants to get the job done.

What happened to that area that required work on only two bricks?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Make some very strong coffee and put it in a spray bottle and spray an area three times the repair area.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the color match is as good as can be expected. But I wonder why so much mortar is on the brick rather than between the bricks. If you are willing to climb up there, you can chip away the bigger pieces of mortar and clean up the smaller ones with muriatic acid. Or call the contractor and have him do it.


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

ZTMAN said:


> Second attempt is not great but not horrible either. It is about what you can expect from a fellow that just wants to get the job done.
> 
> What happened to that area that required work on only two bricks?


A vent had to be moved. We noticed the mortar color issue before we even took possession. One a half years later now .. The builder has been pretty good overall but it's frustrating that the mortar trades are not giving this deficiency the proper attention.


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Make some very strong coffee and put it in a spray bottle and spray an area three times the repair area.


That's a good idea! But isn't coffee water soluble? Won't it wash away / fade over time?


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> I think the color match is as good as can be expected. But I wonder why so much mortar is on the brick rather than between the bricks. If you are willing to climb up there, you can chip away the bigger pieces of mortar and clean up the smaller ones with muriatic acid. Or call the contractor and have him do it.


Yeah .. I'll let the builder know about the excess mortar. If you think this is sloppy you should have seen the first repair attempt (that is, between the before and after photos) ... It looked like a kindergarden's arts and crafts table.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

The coffee has Tannic acid which will stain the mortar and you can control the darkness by using darker or lighter coffee. I have used coffee , Tea & water colors many times to blend in new repairs to match old materials. You can also use vinegar to age the mortar as others have stated about aging of the new mortar. I have also used WD-40 with color added to stain mortar but the use of WD-40 is more difficult then a Tannic Acid product.


----------



## mikem84 (Nov 7, 2016)

ClarenceBauer said:


> The coffee has Tannic acid which will stain the mortar and you can control the darkness by using darker or lighter coffee. I have used coffee , Tea & water colors many times to blend in new repairs to match old materials. You can also use vinegar to age the mortar as others have stated about aging of the new mortar. I have also used WD-40 with color added to stain mortar but the use of WD-40 is more difficult then a Tannic Acid product.


I see, cool. Question: Wouldn't using a spray bottle also end up staining the brick? Don't I only want to target the mortar? Or is the idea to blend the whole area?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

The bricks are Red and the lighter color of the joint mortar will darken and the brick being Red & a predominate color will not change to any noticeable coloring that you will be able to see. Also the Brick have different coloring in each brick if you put two bricks of the same batch side by side you can see different colors in each brick.


----------



## stuart44 (Jun 29, 2016)

https://www.dezeen.com/2017/10/13/c...sion-studio-house-ruins-18th-century-cottage/
When it comes to charm and character I suppose it is an individual thing.
The house above won a RIBA award, but it does nothing for me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider brown Kiwi shoe polish applied with an old tooth brush. Every household has a few of those don't they. Load the brush a little then blot on a paper towel for trial and error show and tell. More can always be added but it's hell to remove.


I've used a combination of black and brown on picture frames I've made of Mahogany the wife wanted dark for the bevel glass mirror. No other finish necessary. In fact IDK what finish would apply over Kiwi being it's a wax of some sort I suppose.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Shoe polish as a dye was one of my thoughts too, but I did not post it, because I thought that someone would think it ridiculous.

Which it is not, but not what masons use regularly.

But whatever works is fine with me.


ED


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

Muriatic acid in a scrub brush mix it about 50 /50 brush some on but it's set for 30 seconds to a minute scrub it ,rinse with plenty of water let it dry overnight repeat if necessary

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------

